

Apple Kills the White Plastic Macbook - no one notices - dutchrapley
http://www.apple.com/mac/
Apple removed the white plastic Macbook from their line of laptops.
======
OwlHuntr
I noticed. It's incredible! Paradigm shifting! I was just about to post it
too.

------
cbs
No one? Today I've heard about it less than Lion, but certainly more than
Thunderbolt.

